# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Mandatory profile information

## Tony Valko

I see more and more new members who have not provided a location or an Excel version in their profile.

I think these should be mandatory in order to register.

These 2 pieces of information help us to arrive at possible solutions to the questions being asked.

Even if this  info is not correct or up to date, some info is better than no info!  :Wink:

----------


## XOR LX

Agreed.

Regards

----------


## AlKey

Absolutely!

----------


## Saarang84

I may want to add this to what Tony says :

Once a new members registers and activates his account, a PM should be auto-triggered from Mods, welcoming him and instructing him about our Forum Rules. I find lots of (relatively) new members posting images instead of sample workbooks for their needs.

----------


## arlu1201

This is being addressed.  I will post once i hear back from the tech team.

----------


## Tony Valko

Thank You!  :Cool:

----------


## Foremannvezc

will this is a good suggestion but we know any updates is take times we will wait what the tech team do.

----------

